# Union County Rut?



## Busters Dad (Nov 14, 2012)

been hunting on private land over a corn field...should be good but absolutely no scrapes...full of rubs....when does the action start here?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 14, 2012)

Not from here huh?? lol.... You'll be lucky to actually see much rutting activity here in the mtns. Low numbers of deer and low numbers of bucks = less competition and less need to actually compete for does. Not saying it does not happen but the buck to doe ratio is so out of whack that you won't see a ton of activity. Also what rutting activity you'll see is still a few weeks away. Usually the last week of Nov-the first couple of weeks of Dec are the best.


----------



## Busters Dad (Nov 14, 2012)

*Union co. rut?*

hearing shots in the distance every day.  If you're right what are they shooting at?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 14, 2012)

Busters Dad said:


> hearing shots in the distance every day.  If you're right what are they shooting at?



Just because you hear a shot doesn't mean they are shooting at a rutting buck??? I hear shots everyday and I'd say quite a few of them are people target practicing. I never said there are not deer here, there are I have killed my fair share of them. What you asked was about the rut. That has nothing to do with hearing shots.


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 14, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not from here huh?? lol.... You'll be lucky to actually see much rutting activity here in the mtns. Low numbers of deer and low numbers of bucks = less competition and less need to actually compete for does. Not saying it does not happen but the buck to doe ratio is so out of whack that you won't see a ton of activity. Also what rutting activity you'll see is still a few weeks away. Usually the last week of Nov-the first couple of weeks of Dec are the best.


I think Unicoidawg is right on with this response.  I've hunted in Union county for years and I don't expect to see much rut activity, and even when I do see some activity related to the rut, I don't expect to see it until around the last week in November.  

Don't get me wrong, it's still fun hunting when the rut is suppose to be going on; I just don't expect to see the amount of activity  that I've been reading about on here that has been going on in other areas.


----------



## Mossy Creek (Nov 14, 2012)

My family is from Union County. Their are many people that kill bears and hogs. Not just deer. The deer heard in Union is very low compared to most other areas of the state and country. That is why for many years their have been no doe days in the county. That's not to say their are no deer just not that many. You sometimes have to walk a long ways to find good sign. When you do you stand a good chance. Good luck. Hunt ridges and saddles for the bucks.


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 14, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not from here huh?? lol.... You'll be lucky to actually see much rutting activity here in the mtns. Low numbers of deer and low numbers of bucks = less competition and less need to actually compete for does. Not saying it does not happen but the buck to doe ratio is so out of whack that you won't see a ton of activity. Also what rutting activity you'll see is still a few weeks away. Usually the last week of Nov-the first couple of weeks of Dec are the best.



I agree totally on the rut dates.  Usually from around Thanksgiving to the second week of December.


----------

